# Vp9 c?



## StevenJB (Sep 3, 2014)

Howdy. 
Brand new to HGF. I currently own a H&K45c and enjoy it lots. In cooler temps when I do carry, it's my go to. My question, (as I wasn't paying attention to the timing before...and it seems likely that there will be a compact version of the VP9). Does anyone have an idea what the time interval usually is between an initial new model offering and it's compact sibling? I'm itching to lay my hands on the VP9 full size but am afraid that without hope for a compact soon I may succumb to the fever.
Thanks :smt1099


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I just bought the VP9 and love it! I wonder the same about a compact myself. I don't think there is a rhyme nor reason to when a maker produces a compact. Some offer them with the initial roll out, while others seem to lag a bit. The VP9 comes in right between the Glock 17 and 19 on size, but a little closer to the 17. It feels and shoots really great. The most impressive aspect is the trigger. It really is as good as billed. The recoil seems to be snappy when watching others shoot it, but it is very easy to get back on target when you're shooting it. It's a beast! Go on...getcha'peench!


----------



## StevenJB (Sep 3, 2014)

*Thanks GCBHM*

Yeah, it's not going to be easy waiting. I don't tend to be very good at it. I've seen the Hickock45 review (among many others) of the VP9. I know he's a crack shot but he really impressed with his rapid and random tack driving up and down his range. Brand new to the weapon ta'boot. That speaks to the gun's many positive attributes, particularly it's quick sight re-acquisition.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, I was waiting for Hicock's review myself! I just love this gun bruh. It is EVERYTHING they billed it to be thus far.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I looked hard at the VP9 and for a pistol the size of a Glock 17 I just wonder why they went with a 15 round mag instead of 17 like most of the competition uses. My LGS has the LE version with 3 mags and night sights that has me tempted.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

mag318 said:


> I looked hard at the VP9 and for a pistol the size of a Glock 17 I just wonder why they went with a 15 round mag instead of 17 like most of the competition uses. My LGS has the LE version with 3 mags and night sights that has me tempted.


I wondered the same thing, but I believe in choosing to use the P30 magazines, it was simpler and more cost effective to not make changes there. And as I think about it, if you can't do what you need to with 15 rounds (and back up mags)...perhaps one should pay for protective services.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Rumor has it there is to be a P30SK this year. K haven't heard of a VP9c just yet. Maybe by the time the NRA Show rolls around ?

As for the mag, it puts less tension on the mag spring and allows for a better follower.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Makes sense on the magazine. I have carried the VP9 for several months now, and I have not given it any thought. I guess I feel 15 rounds in plenty. I wouldn't mind another couple, but I don't think it would matter in most cases.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

For the same round count (15) you can buy a lot smaller pistol like the Glock 19 or a Beretta PX4 Storm Compact. The VP9 is a large duty size pistol right up there with the Glock 17. I guess it all comes down to personal preference. I came very close to buying a VP9 but decided on the Walther PPQ which feels smaller in hand. A few weeks later I was again looking at the VP9 when my dealer pulls out a new Sig P320c in FDE, it too holds 15 rounds but again feels smaller in hand. When Sig came out with the P320 it looked huge but the Compact or Carry as they call it is smaller. I can see H&K coming out with a Compact VP9 just to stay competitive, here's hoping.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

GCBHM said:


> I wondered the same thing, but I believe in choosing to use the P30 magazines, it was simpler and more cost effective to not make changes there. And as I think about it, if you can't do what you need to with 15 rounds (and back up mags)...perhaps one should pay for protective services.


Yup!


----------

